

Edge tech news - my shit hot startup - jcjmcclean
http://www.edgene.ws/
Edge is a real work in progress at the moment. I learned that the best thing to do is just say fuck it and get an MVP online as soon as possible.<p>It doesn't matter to start with if it looks like shit or has usability issues, they can all be ironed out. First of all make sure the idea works and then expand on it.<p>So here it is, the first iteration of my new startup Edge Technology News.<p>I aggregate content from the webs hottest tech blogs and display it all together in one place.<p>Edge also aggregates content from kickstarter and github so you can see the latest tech developments around.<p>There is a lot of work left to do on the site. Clearly usability and design need some work. At the moment I'm concentrating on getting the news aggregation working perfectly before moving on to the development section of the site.<p>Just like with hacker news and reddit signup only requires an email and password. Then you can favourite the links you want to keep for later.<p>So check it out! Leave some comments with the feedback plugin at the side of the site.
======
jcjmcclean
Edge is a real work in progress at the moment. I learned that the best thing
to do is just say fuck it and get an MVP online as soon as possible.

It doesn't matter to start with if it looks like shit or has usability issues,
they can all be ironed out. First of all make sure the idea works and then
expand on it.

So here it is, the first iteration of my new startup Edge Technology News.

I aggregate content from the webs hottest tech blogs and display it all
together in one place.

Edge also aggregates content from kickstarter and github so you can see the
latest tech developments around.

There is a lot of work left to do on the site. Clearly usability and design
need some work. At the moment I'm concentrating on getting the news
aggregation working perfectly before moving on to the development section of
the site.

